

Quickly and Cheaply Validating Your Ideas - dlevine
http://thirdyearmba.blogspot.com/2010/02/quickly-and-cheaply-validating-your.html

======
DenisM
Did anyone reading actually go out to a coffee shop and ask random people to
test their apps? It does sound a little weird...

